# ASAT "SNOW CAMO" 3D Leafy Suits --> Free shipping !!



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## soccer (Jul 16, 2006)

does ASAT make any clothing that is completely waterproof, PM and let me know.


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

soccer, I sent you a PM.

FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## dillio67 (Oct 1, 2004)

*Leafy*

Interested how that looks up in a tree late winter...looking for late season camo


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

With the snow and lots of gray backgrounds in the late season, this camo should be awesome. I will be taking some pictures of it in the woods next wekend and will post them when I return. Not sure I will be getting up into a tree though.

FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## fgant10 (May 18, 2006)

*sizes?*

what sizes do thet come in and are these the light weight over clothes type?


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Yes, they are desigened to be warn over your other clothing. Sizes are Large, XL and 2XL


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------

